# Passport to Russian



## rovaniemi

Привет, 

Кто-нибудь знает как можно сказать по-русски "Passport to Russian(язык)". Это заглавие книги. По-французски будеть "Passeport pour le russe" и по-польский "Paszport do jezyka rosyjskiego". Какой предлог я должен поставить? Паспoрт к русскому языку? Паспорт в русский язык? Паспорт для русского языка?

Очень спасибо!


----------



## Maroseika

Вряд ли так можно сказать по-русски. По крайней мере, предложенные вами варианты точно не годятся.
Но можно сказать "Пропуск в русский язык". Тем более, что это оправданно по смыслу: ведь значение слова паспорт в русском языке намного уже, чем во французском, где оно означает и собственно паспорт, и пропуск вообще.


----------



## rovaniemi

Большое спасибо Maroseika

Это правда, что реальное значение слова "паспорт" здесь это "пропуск". Но это метафора. Когда говорим "паспорт в будущеe" это на самом деле тоже значит "пропуск", тоже метафора, но мы говорим "паспорт", и поэтому я думал что здесь тоже может быть "Паспорт в русский язык".


----------



## Maroseika

rovaniemi said:


> Это правда, что реальное значение слова "паспорт" здесь это "пропуск". Но это метафора. Когда говорим "паспорт в будущеe" это на самом деле тоже значит "пропуск", тоже метафора, но мы говорим "паспорт", и поэтому я думал что здесь тоже может быть "Паспорт в русский язык".



Загвоздка в том, что в русском языке паспорт не означает пропуск. По-русски паспорт - документ, удостоверяющий личность, или регистрационный документ на машину или техническое устройство с их подробным описанием.
"Паспорт в будущее" - устойчивое словосочетание (вероятно, калька, причем довольно уродливая на мой вкус), вообще же такие конструкции со словом паспорт в значении "пропуск" выглядят нелепо.


----------



## inej

в зависимости от желаемого смысла можно предложить варианты, например: введение в русский язык, добро пожаловать в русский язык... желателен контекст...


----------



## turkjey5

At least in English "passport to Russian" has a double meaning - a document that will guarantee success plus allow the user to go to a foreign country. Билет на русском?


----------



## gvozd

rovaniemi said:


> Это правда, что реальное значение слова "паспорт" здесь это "пропуск". Но это метафора. Когда говорим "паспорт в будущеe" это на самом деле тоже значит "пропуск",



Мы говорим "*путёвка* в будущее", но "путёвка в русский язык" звучит странно даже в качестве метафоры.


----------



## Maroseika

turkjey5 said:


> At least in English "passport to Russian" has a double meaning - a document that will guarantee success plus allow the user to go to a foreign country. Билет на русском?


Билет fits these two meanings, but in a whole "Билет в русский язык" sounds bad. Maybe because (but not only) билет also means examination question card, so in combination with русский язык it causes wrong associations (a lot of books called "Билеты по русскому языку" include examination cards and  solutions).


----------



## Vektus

It's difficult to choose the right title as we don't know exactly what the book is about. I like Maroseika's variant "пропуск в русский язык" as the most common and neutral.


----------



## turkjey5

Maroseika said:


> Билет fits these two meanings, but in a whole "Билет в русский язык" sounds bad. Maybe because (but not only) билет also means examination question card, so in combination with русский язык it causes wrong associations (a lot of books called "Билеты по русскому языку" include examination cards and  solutions).



Ожидается, что студенты ответят на вопросы так тщательно, как это?
http://school249-8b.narod.ru/r1.html

Билет №1


Русский язык — национальный язык русского народа, государственный язык Российской Федерации и язык межнационального общения.
Русский язык — это национальный язык русского народа. Это язык науки, культуры. Столетиями мастера слова (А. Пушкин, М. Лермонтов, Н. Гоголь, И. Тургенев, Л. Толстой, А. Чехов, М. Горький, А. Твардовский, К. Паустовский и др.) и ученые-филологи (Ф. Буслаев, И. Срезневский, Л. Щерба, В. Виноградов и др.) совершенствовали русский язык, доводили его до тонкости, создавая для нас грамматику, словарь, образцовые тексты. 
В расстановке слов, их значениях, смысле их соединений заложена та информация о мире и людях, которая приобщает к духовному богатству, созданному многими поколениями предков. 
Константин Дмитриевич Ушинский писал о том, что «каждое слово языка, каждая его форма есть результат 
мысли и чувства человека, через которые отразилась в слове природа страны и история народа». История русского языка, по убеждению В. Кюхельбекера, «раскроет... характер народа, говорящего на нем». 
Именно поэтому все средства языка помогают наиболее точно, ясно и образно выражать самые сложные мысли и чувства людей, все многообразие окружающего мира. Национальный язык включает в себя не только нормированный литературный язык, но и народные диалекты, просторечные формы языка, профессиона-лизмы. 
Образование и развитие национального языка — сложный, длительный процесс. История русского национального языка начинается с XVII в., когда окончательно сложилась русская нация. Дальнейшее развитие русского национального языка непосредственно связано с развитием истории и культуры народа. Русский национальный язык сложился на основе говоров Москвы и ее окрестностей. 
Литературный язык составляет основу национального языка и обязан сохранять свое внутреннее единство при различии используемых средств выражения. Норма языка — это общепринятое употребление языковых средств, правила, определяющие образцовое использование языковых средств. Создателем русского литературного языка является А. Пушкин, который соединил литературный русский язык предшествующих эпох с общенародным разговорным языком. Язык пушкинской эпохи в своей основе сохранился до наших дней. Литературный язык объединяет живущие поколения, люди понимают друг друга, так как пользуются одними языковыми нормами. 
Литературный язык существует в двух разновидностях — устной и письменной. Основные достоинства русского национального языка воплощает русская художественная литература. 
Особенность русского национального языка состоит в том, что он является государственным языком в Рос- 
сии и служит средством межнационального общения народов Российской Федерации. 
В законе «О языках» определены основные сферы функционирования русского языка как государственного: высшие органы государственной власти и управления; опубликование законов и других правовых актов республик в составе РФ; проведение выборов; в деятельности государственных органов; в официальной переписке и делопроизводстве; во всероссийских средствах массовой информации. 
Произведенные исследования в российских республиках и ряде стран СНГ свидетельствуют о признании того факта, что на современном этапе решить проблему межнационального общения без русского языка затруднительно. Играя роль посредника между всеми языками народов России, русский язык помогает решать задачи политического, экономического и культурного развития страны. 
В международных отношениях государства пользуются мировыми языками, юридически провозглашенными Организацией Объединенных Наций в качестве официальных и рабочих языков. Такими языками являются английский, французский, русский, испанский, китайский и арабский. На любом из этих шести языков могут осуществляться межгосударственные политические, хозяйственные, научные и культурные контакты, проводиться международные встречи, форумы, совещания, может вестись переписка и делопроизводство в масштабах ООН, СНГ и т. д. Мировое значение русского языка обусловлено богатством и выразительностью его лексики, звукового строя, словообразования, синтаксиса. 
В целях общения и распространения опыта преподавания русского языка за рубежом в 1967 г. в Париже была создана Международная ассоциация преподавателей русского языка и литературы (МАПРЯЛ). По инициативе МАПРЯЛ проводятся олимпиады по русскому языку среди школьников мира. 
Философ Иван Александрович Ильин (1882—1954), выступая на Пушкинском юбилее в 1937 г., так сказал о русском языке: «И еще один дар дала нам наша Россия: это наш дивный, наш могучий, наш поющий язык. В нем вся она — наша Россия. В нем все дары ее: и ширь неограниченных возможностей, и богатство звуков, и слов, и форм; и стихийность, и четкость; и простота, и размах, и паренье; и мечтательность, и сила, и ясность, и красота. 
Все доступно нашему языку. Он сам покорен всему мировому и надмирному, и потому властен все выразить, изобразить и передать. 
В нем гуденье далеких колоколов и серебро ближних колокольчиков. В нем ласковые шорохи и хрусты. В нем травяные шелесты и вздохи. В нем клекот и грай, и свист, и щебет птичий. В нем громы небесные и рыки звериные; и вихри зыбкие, и плески чуть слышные. В нем — вся поющая русская душа; эхо мира и стоны человеческие, и зерцало божественных видений... 
Это язык острой, режущей мысли. Язык трепетного рождающегося предчувствия. Язык волевых решений и свершений. Язык парения и пророчества. Язык неуловимых прозрачностей и вечных глаголов. 
Это язык зрелого самобытного национального характера. И русский народ, создавший этот язык, сам призван достигнуть душевно и духовно той высоты, на которую зовет его — его язык...»


----------



## Wasmachien

Я давным-давно учился по учебнику «Паспорт в Россию». Может быть, это лучший вариант?


----------



## Maroseika

turkjey5 said:


> Ожидается, что студенты ответят на вопросы так тщательно, как это?



Бедные студенты... 
Да, "билет" именно в этом смысле.


----------



## Maroseika

Wasmachien said:


> Я давным-давно учился по учебнику «Паспорт в Россию». Может быть, это лучший вариант?



Возможно, авторы названия отталкивались от собственных реалий, в которых паспорт - документ, разрешающий выезд или въезд в страну. Но в современном русском языке основное значение слова паспорт - документ, удостоверяющий личность. Поэтому по-русски такое название звучит странно (по крайней мере, на мой слух).


----------



## e2-e4 X

turkjey5 said:


> Ожидается, что студенты ответят на вопросы так тщательно, как это?
> http://school249-8b.narod.ru/r1.html


Искренне надеюсь, что это чья-то шутка (хотя оснований для уверенности нет)… То были не студенты, а школьники.


----------



## Garbuz

Если это учебник, то, может быть, "Русский язык для начинающих"?


----------



## Maroseika

Garbuz said:


> Если это учебник, то, может быть, "Русский язык для начинающих"?



Но это же банально. А авторам хочется сногсшибательной метафоры.


----------



## Garbuz

Maroseika said:


> Но это же банально. А авторам хочется сногсшибательной метафоры.



Окно в русский язык


----------



## rusita preciosa

Garbuz said:


> Окно в русский язык


лазейка в русский язык


----------



## Avanpost

Какой кошмар! 
Не надо использовать никакие варианты: ни паспорт в русский язык, ни пропуск в русский язык.
Если вы скажете это на российских улицах, то люди только посмеются над вашим *косноязычием* (broken language)


----------



## rovaniemi

Hi everybody,

I havent been here for a while, so I didnt know that the thread has developed so much. Thanks for all input and ideas.
Anyway, I still havent decided on the best translation.
I insist on using the word "passport" not because I want the title to be sophisticated, its because the graphic design of the book reminds of a passport, so losing the word "passport" in the title means losing the connection between the title and the design of the book.

But I have a new idea:  Паспорт по обучению русского языка. What do you think? Does it sound acceptable?


----------



## Sobakus

rovaniemi said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I havent been here for a while, so I didnt know that the thread has developed so much. Thanks for all input and ideas.
> Anyway, I still havent decided on the best translation.
> I insist on using the word "passport" not because I want the title to be sophisticated, its because the graphic design of the book reminds of a passport, so losing the word "passport" in the title means losing the connection between the title and the design of the book.
> 
> But I have a new idea:  Паспорт по обучению русского языка. What do you think? Does it sound acceptable?



No, _паспорт по_ is impossible, also _обучать_ requires the object to be in the Dative. I suggest you go with _пропуск_, a passport and a pass aren't that different after all.


----------



## rovaniemi

Sobakus said:


> No, _паспорт по_ is impossible, also _обучать_ requires the object to be in the Dative. I suggest you go with _пропуск_, a passport and a pass aren't that different after all.



Right, _пропуск _is not that far from _п__аспорт_, so how should i put it? _пропуск по обучению русскому языку?_


----------



## cheburashka Gena

rovaniemi said:


> Привет,
> 
> Кто-нибудь знает как можно сказать по-русски "Passport to Russian(язык)". Это заглавие книги. По-французски будеть "Passeport pour le russe" и по-польский "Paszport do jezyka rosyjskiego". Какой предлог я должен поставить? Паспoрт к русскому языку? Паспорт в русский язык? Паспорт для русского языка?
> 
> Очень спасибо!


Пропуск в русский язык.


----------



## Sobakus

rovaniemi said:


> Right, _пропуск _is not that far from _п__аспорт_, so how should i put it? _пропуск по обучению русскому языку?_



It's written all over this thread starting with the second reply...


----------

